# for people who are completely cured?



## kr123

After whatever helped you get cured did you feel like your old self or did you feel like a whole new person did you go through stages? How was the "regaining reality" experience for you? Whats it like when you "wake up"?
just curious -THANKS!


----------



## end

Want to know want to know


----------



## Guest013

It's a gradual process. You won't even notice you are better until days after you have recovered. It will be sort of an epiphany like... "wow, I haven't had DP/DR in 3 days". You just stop noticing it and it goes away. It's an amazing feeling. For me, I just got so busy and then I didn't have it anymore. Everyone is different and everyone recovers differently so keep that in mind. I doubt you will get many responses because most people that recover try to stay away from the forums (afraid it will retrigger DP/DR). My DP was also weed induced, so it might be different if yours was induced by something else. It's also frustrating for people who are cured to come back to the forums because we just answer the same questions every week. If you check the history of posts there are a lot of people who have recovered and said goodbye and never post again. I suffered DP/DR intensely for over 6 months before I started to get better.

How I recovered (because I know it will be an additional question):
Exercise
Staying busy (working and taking classes)
Vitamins (not sure how much they helped, but I figure they can't hurt)
Staying social
Limiting alcohol consumption

Hope that helps and you feel better! I know DP/DR is miserable.


----------



## kr123

Guest013 said:


> It's a gradual process. You won't even notice you are better until days after you have recovered. It will be sort of an epiphany like... "wow, I haven't had DP/DR in 3 days". You just stop noticing it and it goes away. It's an amazing feeling. For me, I just got so busy and then I didn't have it anymore. Everyone is different and everyone recovers differently so keep that in mind. I doubt you will get many responses because most people that recover try to stay away from the forums (afraid it will retrigger DP/DR). My DP was also weed induced, so it might be different if yours was induced by something else. It's also frustrating for people who are cured to come back to the forums because we just answer the same questions every week. If you check the history of posts there are a lot of people who have recovered and said goodbye and never post again. I suffered DP/DR intensely for over 6 months before I started to get better.
> 
> How I recovered (because I know it will be an additional question):
> Exercise
> Staying busy (working and taking classes)
> Vitamins (not sure how much they helped, but I figure they can't hurt)
> Staying social
> Limiting alcohol consumption
> 
> Hope that helps and you feel better! I know DP/DR is miserable.


-thanks for replying! mine was weed induced too! i was in a stressful time in my life and smoked weed which i believe caused it! I feel like im on my way to being fully recovered now though!


----------



## radiocure

You're quite right. It is a gradual process. It's all just a matter of getting on with your life. I got better with meds (60 mgs) Celexa, finding a social scene, repairing a relationship that; combined with acid, induced my dp; finding a vice, and just deciding not to let it rule me. My dp only lasted about 3-5 months. I don't really remember anymore.

As for how I feel, I felt like a new person for a long time, but I'm learning to accept who I was.


----------



## kr123

radiocure said:


> You're quite right. It is a gradual process. It's all just a matter of getting on with your life. I got better with meds (60 mgs) Celexa, finding a social scene, repairing a relationship that; combined with acid, induced my dp; finding a vice, and just deciding not to let it rule me. My dp only lasted about 3-5 months. I don't really remember anymore.
> 
> As for how I feel, I felt like a new person for a long time, but I'm learning to accept who I was.


thanks for replying 
-did you have short term memory loss, confusion, or vivid dreams like most of sufferers do?
if so did that improve after dp and dr was gone? 
-if you can relate please reply 
-thanks!


----------



## Guest013

kr123 said:


> thanks for replying
> -did you have short term memory loss, confusion, or vivid dreams like most of sufferers do?
> if so did that improve after dp and dr was gone?
> -if you can relate please reply
> -thanks!


Yes, I had all of that. And yes, it is all gone, including the brain fog and the apathy.


----------



## kr123

Guest013 said:


> Yes, I had all of that. And yes, it is all gone, including the brain fog and the apathy.


thanks and was your dp and dr 
caused by a symptom of anxiety?


----------



## Guest013

kr123 said:


> thanks and was your dp and dr
> caused by a symptom of anxiety?


Overdose on pot brownies followed by a panic attack.


----------



## kr123

Guest013 said:


> Overdose on pot brownies followed by a panic attack.


thanks!! 
i smoked too much weed as soon as i woke up and had a super panick attack!! 
so we are similar haha!!


----------



## DP boy

of course if anyone can cure there dp its desmond!!


----------



## DP boy

I was guessing you Got DP from being down in the hatch for so long


----------



## perd

kr123 said:


> After whatever helped you get cured did you feel like your old self or did you feel like a whole new person did you go through stages? How was the "regaining reality" experience for you? Whats it like when you "wake up"?
> just curious -THANKS!


yes you do feel like your old self and you also feel that you went into a stage that made u learn alot in life.
also it is in stages...first u feel its 90% gone then very slowly u start to notice that its getting better and better until its 100% gone.
ppl who say its 90% gone should wait few months until they see that its all gone....i suffered for 1 year of dp and it was drug induced too...


----------



## perd

Guest013 said:


> Overdose on pot brownies followed by a panic attack.


did u smoke up again after u got cured?


----------

